# Crónicas Cleteras ( las mejoras a las bicis...)



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Ahora que estaba leyendo el thread “Mejoras a mi cleta “ de JackStephen en el que se mencionan los ejes pasantes de 20 mm y los tubos de dirección cónicos me gustaría comentar que en lo personal considero que son dos de las grandes mejoras y avances que he visto en el mountain bike.

Durante muchos años que practiqué mtb xc lo que buscaba era pedaleo óptimo y facilidad para cambiar componentes entre una bici u otra , mismas tazas de dirección, una sola medida en los tubos de dirección de las horquillas , mismo tipo de ejes tanto delanteros como traseros y compatibilidad de las punteras de las horquillas .

Conforme me fui metiendo mas a las traiilbikes y algunas all mountain todavía la compatibilidad de componentes era bastante buena .

Aún brincando al siguiente segmento de las bicis trail o de las all mountain , todavía se podían utilizar una gran parte de componentes como les headsets, los ejes de palanca de bloqueo de 9 mm. , las mismas mazas , y algunas horquillas .

Ahora todo lo anterior pasó a la historia …

Lo malo del asunto es la incompatibilidad actual de componentes y el costo de cambiar .

Lo bueno es la tremenda mejora en el manejo y desempeño de las bicis .

Actualmente hay bastantes posibilidades de hacerse bolas tan solo con el asunto de los headsets , tubos de dirección de las horquillas y headtubes de los cuadros , la tendencia es que ya poco veremos aquellos headtubes que aceptaban el clásico o estándar headset de 1 1/8 , de plano los fabricantes de marcos están cambiando hasta en algunos modelos de los llamados xc , ni se diga de trailbikes para arriba .

Otra gran mejora son los ejes pasantes , ni hablar se siente la mejora en la conducción y el control de la bici ya sea curveando y bajando , la rigidez del conjunto es notable , algo verdaderamente interesante es que tanto en 20 mm. como en 15 mm. el peso del eje pasante no es factor importante , tanto Fox como Rock Shox han ido reduciendo el peso de sus ejes, y obviamente los fabricantes de las mazas poco a poco han tenido que entrarle al cambio , afortunadamente ya existe una buena oferta de mazas delanteras para ejes pasantes.

En el asunto de los ejes y mazas traseras ya también nos tendremos que ir olvidando de los bloqueos 9 o 10 X 135 , ya el asunto viene con los 12 X 142 , hay fabricantes que ofrecen las mazas traseras intercambiables ,una verdadera ventaja.

También está el asunto de los desviadores montados al cuadro y de las tazas de la multiplicación press fit o sea sin rosca 

Yo veo los cambios muy positivos y que nos dan la oportunidad de rodar mejor que a final de cuentas es de lo que se trata .

Ahora , preguntas ;
¿Que tan necesarios eran (o son ) los cambios efectuados ?
¿Hasta que punto es asunto de mercadotecnia ?
¿Se pusieron de acuerdo los fabricantes ?

Son preguntas que cada quien tiene su propia respuesta.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Cualquier cosa que mejore el desempeño y manejo de la bicicleta (dentro de los limites del rider) estará siempre justificada. No le veo caso que un Xc'er traiga ejes de 20 enfrente y de 12 atrás, al menos no hasta el punto en el que sean lo suficientemente ligeros para decir "da igual". 

La mercadotecnica juega tambien un papel importante. Alguna vez leí que el eje pasante de 15mm en suspensiones delanteras habia sido mas mkt que otra cosa. 

Y si los fabricantes se ponen o no de acuerdo, a mi en lo personal me da igual, siempre habrá quien me venda sus componentes usados hasta el día que rompa mi cuadro. Cuando eso pase, hago el upgrade a uno con las nuevas tecnologías.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> Ahora que estaba leyendo el thread "Mejoras a mi cleta " de JackStephen en el que se mencionan los ejes pasantes de 20 mm y los tubos de dirección cónicos me gustaría comentar que en lo personal considero que son dos de las grandes mejoras y avances que he visto en el mountain bike.
> 
> ...


Creo que los cambios nos afectan en varios puntos:
1. Lo que realmente mejoran.
2. Lo que la mejora significa realmente para la persona y uso
3. La percepción que tenemos de lo que mejoran.
4. Los fabricantes necesitan vender mas cosas...

En el punto uno, quizás se puedan medir de alguna manera en laboratorio (la maza con eje de 9mm es 10 grms. mas ligera que la de 20mm), la cobertura Karisima de fox tiene un punto-no-se-cuanto porciento menos de fricción que sin usar esa cobertura, etc.. La masa tal tiene tantos puntos de enganche, o tal material es mas ligero que tal otro, etc..

En cuanto a lo que realmente nos ayuda, por decir, yo no soy el rider mas ligero de cualquier grupo con el que yo salga. En mi caso, creo que la diferencia que da un eje de 20mm y barras de 35 o 36 en cuestión de rigidez es mas importante que para alguien que sea ligero y tenga mejor manejo, por lo menos asumiendo un uso similar y no de freeride o downhillero.

O por el uso, quizás para alguien que haga mucho descenso sea mas imporante una tijera de ochorrocientos milimetros de recorrido que para mi, que no voy muy rapido para abajo o cuando se pone el terreno con muchas piedras.

Sobre la percepción de lo que nos ayuda algo, creo que aunque suene banal, es un punto importante que nos hace comprar o cambiar por un producto o estándar. Quizás yo no necesite tal o cual bici o componente para los recorridos que hago, pero si siento que con la bici que hago voy mas rápido, o lo hago mejor, o voy mas cómodo, quizás va a justificar el cambio de componente o bici.

Y la parte de mercadotecnia, creo que se ve mucho sobre el punto anterior. Para mi un estándar nuevo que se impulsó únicamente por mercadotecnia fue el eje de 15mm. Creo que fue un estándar que Fox pudo completamente saltado e irse por 20mm en sus horquillas de 32. No creo que el factor de que un eje de 20 sea mas pesado que uno de 15 (dudo que haya diferencia, si se diseñaran las cosas pensando en que ya las masas y horquillas de 20mm son para FR o DH, sino para una gama mayor). Pero fue que al sacar el eje de 15, pueden decir a los usuarios de XC y trail que tienen un estándar 'especial' para ellos, y que tiene varias ventajas sin llegar a lo que hubieran llegado con 20mm.. Y en parte, viendolo desde afuera, quizás a Fox le hubiera mucho mas trabajo implementar el estándar de 20mm en las aplicaciones que están usando el de 15, ya que convencer a los fabricantes que saquen ruedas 'ligeras' con eje de 20 y a los usuarios de XC y Trail de que pueden usar un eje sólido de 20 sin aumentarle kilos y kilos a la bici.

Y también hay estándares que van haciendo diferencias. Yo creo que finalmente, una buena mercadotecnia va mejorando los productos que usamos. Si no hubiera, estaríamos usando bicis rígidas con geometrías no tan adecuadas.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

20mm para XC pues si esta en exceso .. ya que 15 esta excelente .. y en cuanto a 12 atras .. si hay un beneficio en 29ers de XC ... y no exactamente por el eje de 12 .. si no mas bien por el ancho a 142 ... al ser mas ancho el eje, se pueden construir masas mas anchas que para la llanta mas grande 29 se hace mas estable ... 

ya la mayoria de las 29ers XC y Trail estan empezando a salir con 12x142 (lease Epic, anthem, SpearFish)

Y como dice El Last .. yo tambien tenia esa ideologia, de que todo estubiera estandarizado, para poder hacer cambios ... pero ya que los usas, te das cuenta, que si algunas de esas cosas si ayudan bastante, y no son solo mercadotecnia, quiza para algunas personas no sean perseptibles, porque manejan dentro de los limites de las bicicletas, pero si las empujas un poco a sus limites, es cuando empiezas a notar estas mejoras.

A lo que todavia no le he entrado es a los BB de presion, he usado algunos en bicis de demos. Pero nunca he tenido uno. Y ahi si no le note la diferencia, quiza no tengo el peso suficiente para poder sentir la mayor rigidez .. habra que probarlo mas


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahora , preguntas ;
¿Que tan necesarios eran (o son ) los cambios efectuados ?
¿Hasta que punto es asunto de mercadotecnia ?
¿Se pusieron de acuerdo los fabricantes ?

Son preguntas que cada quien tiene su propia respuesta.

Saludos
the last biker[/QUOTE]

Contestando a tus preguntas, aquí va mi opinión:

1. Esto de los "nuevos estándars" en el mundo del MTB tiene de las "dos sopas": aquellos como los que mencionas (ejes pasantes y tapered head tubes) que son muy buenos y mejoran mucho la experiencia del ciclista sobre la bici y aquellos que son pura y absoluta mercadotécnia.

2. Para muestra un botón: Giant acaba de proponer esta verdadera estupides del "Giant Overdrive II" (pueden empaparse del tema aquí: Giant's OverDrive 2 Steerer tube sizing - Is It The Future? - Pinkbike.com) que es simple y pura mercadotecnia ya que lo que busca es que todos tengan que cambiar sus head-sets y potencias -sin necesidad verdadera de ello- si su propuesta es aceptada (dudo/espero que NO lo sea).

3. Difícilmente creería que los fabricantes se pusieron de acuerdo y de nuevo la propuesta del Giant Overdrive 2 es un claro ejemplo de ello, en mi humilde opinión. El mercado de las bicicletas es tan lucrativo, que mas bien cada fabricante está en una lucha constante y continua con sus competidores para abrirse nuevos nichos de mercado todo el tiempo. Un mercado de US46 billones/año, no es algo que permita mucha cordialidad/sentido común entre los fabricantes, en detrimento de nosotros, los usuarios.

Saludos,


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja y al rato vamos a usar tubos de direccion tapered de 2" abajo y 1.5" arriba. entre mas ancho mas rigido no?
A donde vamos a parar...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> 20mm para XC pues si esta en exceso .. ya que 15 esta excelente .. y en cuanto a 12 atras .. si hay un beneficio en 29ers de XC ... y no exactamente por el eje de 12 .. si no mas bien por el ancho a 142 ... al ser mas ancho el eje, se pueden construir masas mas anchas que para la llanta mas grande 29 se hace mas estable ...
> ....


Lo que digo enre 20 y 15 es que no hay diferencia de peso en 20 a 15, pero seria mas facil no sacar un nuevo estándar que realmente no saca una diferencia que no sea por mercadotecnia. El 15 esta excelente, pero prueba un 20.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

es otro cambio de hueva .. pero de alguna forma seria bueno que todos los fabricantes llegaran a un standar (cualquiera que ellos decidan es la mejor opcion) .. y si hay alguien que puede llebar esta campana, es precisamente Giant, ya que le fabrica a varios de sus competidores, ademas de las de ellos. Y es el mayor fabricante bicicletas del mundo. (de su marca o de otras)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> jaja y al rato vamos a usar tubos de direccion tapered de 2" abajo y 1.5" arriba. entre mas ancho mas rigido no?
> A donde vamos a parar...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y pensar que muchas super motocicletas tienen su tubo de dirección de una pulgadita o 25.4 mm. ja ja ja una inch .....

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lo que digo enre 20 y 15 es que no hay diferencia de peso en 20 a 15, pero seria mas facil no sacar un nuevo estándar que realmente no saca una diferencia que no sea por mercadotecnia. El 15 esta excelente, pero prueba un 20.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Algunos ejes pasantes de 20 mm. de Rock Shox llegan a pesar como 150 gramos .

La última versión de los ejes pasante de 15 mm. de Fox pesan 70 gramos .

Hubo algunas Reba con ejes de 20 mm. pero ya se fueron a 15 mm.

La Revelation la hay con las dos opciones 15 o 20 .

Las mazas de calidad compatibles de 15 y 20 prácticamente pesan lo mismo , la diferencia está en los adaptadores y es mínima , sucede que el que va a 20 le pone rayos y rines mas resistentes y por ende mas pesaditos.

saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

vamos creando el standar en Mexico 17.5QR .. jajaja 

Si he probado el 20mm mi amigo rzozaya ... y si estoy de acuerdo que el 15qr fue creado por FOX (Y shimano) pa convencer a los XCiers, que se puede tener eje pasante a un peso (como tu dices) ligeramente menor ... y que bueno y que gusto. Porque yo en mi afan de WW hasta un eje de 9mm de Titanio le llegue a poner .. ya sabes, pa bajarle 25 grs a la bike (jajaja) ... y que voy doblando uno. Ahora ya no regreso a 9mm ni aunque me sponsorizen (dijo el Argentino)

En cierta forma me gusta que haya 2 ejes .. asi los mismos fabricantes tienen la seguridad que si hacen una masa enfocada para un mercado "light" ... hacerla de 15QR y que no la vaya agarrar un cabeza dura y se la ponga a unos rines de Free y se parta la maceta. Y ademas puedan hacer una masa HeavyDuty para el mercado Downhillero. Porque si hubiera solo uno, en el pais de las barras y las estrellas no se la iban a acabar los abogados demandando a las companias, por una cosa de este tipo.

Ahora el problem viene con nuestras bicicletas que estan enmedio, ya sera decision de uno que usar 15 o 20, dependiendo de nuestras caracteristicas de manejo y peso de cada quien.

Que venga mas tecnologia, que pa eso trabajo .. jajaja .. y pa que mi Sra siga moviendo la cabezita (de un lado a otro en sr de desaprobacion) cada ves que entra a mi mini-taller


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

TLB ese dato lo desconocía, pero hace logica. No es "the bigger the better", si no ingeniería de materiales. 

Si con las bicis no sucede lo de la "obsolescencia programada", aqui nos dan nuestra ración de obsolescencia obligada.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> 20mm para XC pues si esta en exceso .. ya que 15 esta excelente .. y en cuanto a 12 atras .. si hay un beneficio en 29ers de XC ... y no exactamente por el eje de 12 .. si no mas bien por el ancho a 142 ... al ser mas ancho el eje, se pueden construir masas mas anchas que para la llanta mas grande 29 se hace mas estable ...
> 
> ya la mayoria de las 29ers XC y Trail estan empezando a salir con 12x142 (lease Epic, anthem, SpearFish)


Se oye practico, pero la realidad puede ser diferente. Si el estandar es el Syntace, entonces los flancos de los hubs no seràn mas anchos que los de un hub tradicional de 135. Triste pero cierto.

Otro estandar sin muchos beneficios... ah miento, se puede poner la llanta mas facilemente.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Señores

Los standares ya se acabaron gracias al departamento de mercadotecnia de las grandes marcas que tienen que inventar algo nuevo (y no necesariamente mejor) con que deslumbrar a sus incautos clientes.

Como ejemplo: ¿cuantos cuadros no hay en el mercado con dirección Tapredhead o cónica, en los que se monta una tijera 1 1/8 normalita?. Para sacarle el verdadero provecho a un cuadro cónico necesitas una suspensión cónica

El ejemplo de los headset es bueno ya que se se impuso el marketing casi al 100% y acabamos con un mundo de headsets diferentes .

Para comenzar hay 3 tipos deheadset:
1- Integrada (IS)
2- Semi integrada (ZS)
3- Externa (EC)

Seguimos con las medidas de los headset superiores
Head-Tube Bore Diameter (Superior)
EC, ZS (30*, 34*, 37*, 41*, 44*, 49*)
IS (38*, 41*, 42*)

Continuamos con las medidas de los headset inferiores
Head-Tube Bore Diameter (Inferiror)
EC, ZS (30*, 34*, 37*, 41*, 44*, 49*, 56*)
IS (38*, 41*, 42*, 47*, 49*, 52*)

Y para terminar las de el tubo de dirección
Stem-Clamp Diameter (25.4, 28.6, 31.8, 38.1)
Crown-Race Seat Diameter (26*, 30*, 33*, 40*)

Ahora hagan sus combinaciones y tenemos un verdadero desmadre!!!!

Tal es el desaste que varios fabricantes se unieron para hacer un lenguaje (Standardized Headset Identification System (S.H.I.S.)) para poder entenderse y saber cual es la tasa correcta que se necesita

Hablando con varios fabricantes comentaban que en un futuro las tasas se van a vender por separado la la de arriba de la de abajo y va a quedar en los clientes o talleres encontrar cual es la que necesitan

Y ni para que empezar con los bottom brackets, donde hay nada menos que 10 diferentes

Lo que si el QR dentro de algunos años será historia con los ejes de 20 y 15 mm en las horquillas y el X12 de Syntace que ya es ampliamente aceptado por los fabricantes de cuadros y bicicletas

mmmmm han oído hablar del estándar de manubrio de 35mm!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

20lt said:


> mmmmm han oído hablar del estándar de manubrio de 35mm!!!!


Sip... Que supongo que sera "necesario" un poste de 1.25" para uno de esos y los manubrios de 1000mm de ancho.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :
Algunos inventos en lo personal me parece que tienen lógica y se aprecia en el manejo y en el control como el tubo de dirección conificado .

El QR (bloqueo 9 mm. ) ya de hecho está siendo historia .

Yo veo dos cosas interesantes al respecto :

1.- Los consumidores a los que les gusta saber y conocer tendrán que ponerse a leer mas para al menos poder determinar que necesitan para sus bicis ,

2.- Los propietarios de tiendas y que están al frente de ellas obviamente deben estar al tanto de todos estos cambios sin embargo , lo mas importante será capacitar a su personal de contacto con el cliente en el mostrador y taller para que den una correcta atención al público y no me refiero solo a la amabilidad sino al conocimiento de los componentes , bicis y accesorios y de ésta forma poder hacer las recomendaciones indicadas.

Por otro lado en el asunto de la diversidad de headsets y como se viene la cosa , es un hecho que en las tiendas tendrán que manejar un stock bastante mas grande que lo que se acostumbraba , aquí si veo que los inventarios se pueden ir un poco para arriba pero es el precio para no decirle al cliente " no lo tengo ....pero lo podemos ordenar y en tres semanas llega ..."

saludos 

the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

También esta el nuevo estándar de ruedas 36" jajajajaja ya superaron a la 29!!!!!

Aqui un video

36er stair ride - YouTube


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

ahi la llevan


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

JackStephen said:


> ahi la llevan


jajaja si no manches! A eso vamos a llegar! Solo para que al rato salgan con que las rodada 24" son las mejores para el MTB!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

yo vi una 36er en el custom bikes show de San Diego .. era una Black Sheep de Ti .. de esas tipo space jones con tubos curveados .. el amigo juraba que era muy capaz en el trail .. pero que fue echa para un aplicacion de shows y carnavales .. por cierto que esos amigos de Black Sheep, son unas verdaderas estrellas entre la gente que hace handmade bikes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> jajaja si no manches! A eso vamos a llegar! Solo para que al rato salgan con que las rodada 24" son las mejores para el MTB!


Nel, va a ser como las Pennyfarthing pero con suspensión trasera (y rueditas con baleros de cerámica de talavera)....


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Aqui otro ejemplo para uso urbano


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kaput........ja ja ja ja*

Ni hablar ja ja ja , como a casi todos los threads a éste ya también se lo cargó la c........histeria colectiva ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Ni hablar ja ja ja , como a casi todos los threads a éste ya también se lo cargó la c........histeria colectiva ja ja ja
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Si apenas empezabamos! Que paso? esperate al rato, se nos va a ocurrir ponerle un motor e inventar lo motocicleta, y si le ponemos de paso otras dos ruedas, el coche....


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

ocurrir???

bicicletas electricas motorizadas hay muchas .. si te sobran 80 mil washingtons

te puedes comprar la Blacktrail .. que no se porque se llama asi .. si la metes al trail se te acaba l agarantia

PG-Bikes.com - Home


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Nel, va a ser como las Pennyfarthing pero con suspensión trasera (y rueditas con baleros de cerámica de talavera)....


¿así más o menos?. :skep:
Así se ve un conocido mío que no por algo le dicen "El principe charro" con su flamante y nueva 29er!!! jeje


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> ¿así más o menos?. :skep:
> Así se ve un conocido mío que no por algo le dicen "El principe charro" con su flamante y nueva 29er!!! jeje


Si, y no se ve en la foto por ser blanco y *****, pero si la bici fuera de color rojo, seria 20% mas rápida...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

20lt said:


> También esta el nuevo estándar de ruedas 36"


Y las 650B para los que ni azul, ni buenas noches.

Vamos a terminar como los autos o las motos en los que solo algunos pocos componentes son intercambiables.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Y las 650B para los que ni azul, ni buenas noches.
> 
> Vamos a terminar como los autos o las motos en los que solo algunos pocos componentes son intercambiables.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup:


----------

